# Convict Cichlids



## Lesleyann (Apr 22, 2009)

Just picked up a new tank today and it has come with a breeding pair of convicts however it has also come with about 80 fry. My question is how do I go about trying to age these fry to know when they should be removed from the tank, the person we got it off did not say anything abotu how old they where.

Many thanks


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Unless you want to keep the fry I would cull them. Not nice but its worse to have more fish than you want and nowhere for them to go.

Can you post pictures? To age them?


----------



## Lesleyann (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry for the late responce will get a picture tonight.

A bit of info on them.

There appear to be a few different sizes some a kind of look at it funny and you would think its dirt then the bigger ones witch you can still see their spines so to speak but you can also start to see colouring.

They eat crushed up flake food and have had some live feed today.

they all swim freely around the tank mum is quite offten chased to a corner or the cave (The bedroom so to speak I would guess) by the dad, the dad is still very much on the attack if we go near the tank he charges at the side and will try to move the fry from near where we are.


----------



## esoxlucius (Apr 24, 2012)

Lesleyann said:


> Just picked up a new tank today and it has come with a breeding pair of convicts however it has also come with about 80 fry. My question is how do I go about trying to age these fry to know when they should be removed from the tank, the person we got it off did not say anything abotu how old they where.
> 
> Many thanks


convict cichlids can have a brood every 30 or so days,unless you want to cull them frequently,i'd seperate males and females.most pet stores won't want them,and a 1inch con. is capable of breeding (1in = app 10 weeks old)


----------



## Lesleyann (Apr 22, 2009)

We offloaded the Convicts to people that wanted them now deciding what to do with the tank


----------

